# Need help for a traffic ticket



## bullseye286 (Jan 6, 2009)

i got pulled over yesterday for runnign a red light which was orange. I got pulled over after n the cop said i ran a red light n when i said it was orange n couldn't stop without slamming my brakes real hard, he said r u calling me a liar? Then he asked my licence n registration n saidi dn't usually like to give tickets but u pissed me off 2 much n gave me a $100 ticket. I appeled against the ticket n going to court for it but have no idea wht to say.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

We have orange lights now ??

Are you sure you are not color blind ??


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

You couldnt slam on your brake because you were trying to catch the light. The when the officer pulled you over you started to complain about it. You idiot. Most cops like honest people, and when they ask you why they pull you over tell them the truth and they might let you go with a warning. Dont argue with Police Officers, you will always LOSE.... BTW its a yellow light not orange!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Kw, I believe he just posted the same question in Just shooting the breeze-I want to appeal my ticket thread


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Two words kid "JUDGE APPEAL". Make that heartless officer appear in court himself!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS Bulls_Brown_Eye!!!
You are officially the Masscops Dipshit of the Day!*


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, was he wearing his hat?? If he wasn't, that automatically voids the ticket. Just tell the judge that, dude. If the judge won't listen, raise your voice and gesticulate wildly to make your point.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

You will go infront of the court magistrate. Basically he/she will read the offense and the court officer will read the citation (and any notes the citing officer wrote). Then you will get a chance to give your side. Tell the truth. You may be asked to clarify if you weren't clear. Also try to leave out the personal remarks about "r u callin me a liar" and whatnot; I promise it will not help you. 
State your case, wait for judgement, leave.

After the magistrate, if you are found guilty (you can be found guilty or not guilty -- its a civil infraction so dont get all worked up over "guilty"), you are given the chance to be heard infront of a judge. Pay the $10(?) and come back when requested and do it all over again.

I am only answering your question about what steps you do. Please take my advice, be polite and dont try to insult a police officer here -- I promise it wont end well.

Oh and for the love of god, show up in nice clothes. Dont show up like your going to a NASCAR race -- it is a court.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Holy shit! I just contracted an excruciating headache after reading your bastardization of the English Language! 

If you happen to win the appeal (which I doubt you will), I highly recommend that you procure this with the money you save:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I wish everyone would stop answering these TROLLS...its obvious what they are up to and we are just playing into their hands.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

It was YELLOW when you floored the accelerator. It was red when you went through the intersection.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I love it when these people make the mistake of asking cops about how they can get out their tickets when they obviously committed the violation. 

DO they actually think that we will give them some sympathy.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

The end is never pretty when you "crash-the-amber", son...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS Bulls_Brown_Eye!!!*
> *You are officially the Masscops Dipshit of the Day!*


:L::L::L:


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS Bulls_Brown_Eye!!!*
> *You are officially the Masscops Dipshit of the Day!*


:L::L::L::L::L:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)




----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> The end is never pretty when you "crash-the-amber", son...


Or one "crashes the orange."


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Just tell the Judge if the light was Purple you would have stopped!
7C, I agree with your conspiracy theory, these posts are coming from the grassy Knoll!


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Heh I told him/her to ask the question here. Before they were asking it in the shout box.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

mtc said:


> My mother blew a red light once with me in the car, I remember shrieking in fear and she gave me her arrogant little wave and said "Oh no, it was only PINK"
> 
> Dad taught me to drive.....


My mother hit everything but the lottery....I can't imagine what the car insurance cost.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> My mother hit everything but the lottery....


:L:



LawMan3 said:


> Something is making me wonder if the same goons just change their username and ask the same dumb questions, just to get a rise out of us. It's seriously turning into something like one-a-day and it's getting friggen old. Anyone else smell what I'm steppin in?


You could be right LawMan. We compare IP's, but thats not infallible.
If it's relatively contained to AAC, it's not a big deal.
We just don't want to see the dipshits infect the main forums.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Are you sure it wasn't rellow?


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

At least this one chose the proper screen name after making himself a target....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> "...Ripped the transmission out of her Chevy Citation one time - didn't understand why the car stopped..."


Well, if you have to rip the transmission out of a car, a Chevy Citation is a good place to begin!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Mikey682 said:


> Two words kid "JUDGE APPEAL". Make that heartless officer appear in court himself!





MM1799 said:


> You will go infront of the court magistrate. Basically he/she will read the offense and the court officer will read the citation (and any notes the citing officer wrote). Then you will get a chance to give your side. Tell the truth. You may be asked to clarify if you weren't clear. Also try to leave out the personal remarks about "r u callin me a liar" and whatnot; I promise it will not help you.
> State your case, wait for judgement, leave.
> 
> After the magistrate, if you are found guilty (you can be found guilty or not guilty -- its a civil infraction so dont get all worked up over "guilty"), you are given the chance to be heard infront of a judge. Pay the $10(?) and come back when requested and do it all over again.


Thanks, MM1799. Usually I'm the tool who answers the dumb dipshit's stupid questions.

Costanza, the reason I answer 'em is the hope they will do exactly what Mikey said. Tell 'em to appeal and hope they make it to the judge trial. If the dipshit of the day wants to appeal, encourage him to appeal. As I've said before, MV appeals are the easiest, quickest OT going that helps our brother officers with their winter heating bills. For that reason, I have no problem taking two minutes encouraging the kid to appeal his well-deserved ticket.

Nonetheless, I wouldn't rule out all these posts could be from some 19 year-old douche with a dynamic IP.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Careful Obie next thing we know we will have to go to court on our own time. Wouldnt want any lucrative overtime for the police. The poor misunderstood yute that got a speeding ticket has to miss a day of work, we wouldnt want the cop to get overtime? Yes I am being sarcastic


----------

